# check-engine light?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Three times the check-engine light has come on in my 2021 Versa. The car has 2,148 miles on it.

The first time was in the second week I had the Versa. I took it back to the dealer. The dealer said that the car needed a software update. An hour later I was back on the road.

Maybe a month later the light came on again. I continued to drive, and on the second or third day the light went off.

Last week the light came on a third time. It stayed on most of the day but went off after a few hours.

What's this all about? What could be making the check-engine light to activate so randomly?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You've got a certain condition in the engine management system that needs to be addressed. When the check-engine light comes on, you need to get an ECU code readout performed at that point with a portable scan tool to see what fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Also most auto parts stores will perform a code readout for free. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. The codes are in the form of Pxxxx, where xxxx is a numeric code.


----------

